# does a model/mannequin make you want to purchase?



## msmarvelous (Apr 9, 2012)

So im in the process of starting a clothing line. I wanted to get some opinions on whether or not you personally have purchased clothing online maybe because how to model or mannequin was styled, or maybe it was simply just a pic of the product that made you purchase it? please let me know your opinion

thanks


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

I think that the way a product is presented influences a lot our buying decision. Even if the garment is great, if it is photographed on a hanger in a bad light won't make me buy it.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You don't need a live model for every shirt, but it's good to have some live models used in at least the main areas of your site. Many mail order companies have used this approach for years. The specific product page for a shirt can use a mannequin or a half-body mockup. I'm not a fan of the "lay the shirt on the ground" style of photography, though that can work for certain types of shirts -- specifically grunge or urban. 

Women especially want to see how they may look in a garment, so something that shows the shirt on a human body is helpful. Watch how women shop for clothes at a store, and compare that to men. Men almost *never* stand in front of a mirror and put the the shirt to their body to visualize how it will look, but women will.


----------



## LTSP (Mar 3, 2013)

Even if you can't afford a model, at least take quality photos of your shirts and other products, even if it's just them laying flat somewhere. The worst thing ever is when companies use mock-ups as product photos. People want to see the real thing.

Models are even better but like I said, they aren't 100% necessary to get sales. I agree, women want to see how shirts fit more than guys do so it might depend on your target market too.


----------



## letsmakethatcake (Jan 25, 2013)

Personally i prefer to see clothing on a person. Even if you don't see everything..just the torso up to the neck is good.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I find the models @ threadless.com to be well incorporated into their image presentation. Many are very amusing. I also like to see the product as worn, not photo'd.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can not please every one so do what you like.......98% of the folks that come to your site will probably not buy so it is really hard to come up with something that makes a difference.........


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Of course it does. Models do help a lot in building brand acceptance. Weeks ago we made an attempt to take photo on our model. She wears a shirt with a tiger rhinestone transfers on it. Many customers say yes to it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know about the shirts but I have tried to order a few of the models.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

freebird1963 said:


> I don't know about the shirts but I have tried to order a few of the models.


What do you mean these 'dodels?'


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

kingwoo said:


> What do you mean these 'dodels?'


huh.???????????? Glasses maybe ??


----------



## AYoung90 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why not use both. Majority of big clothing online stores like Karmaloop, Johnny Cupcakes etc use models so the customer can see what the product looks like when worn. Whereas a photoshopped tshirt with your design on looks cheap in my own opinion. But why not have multiple photos of your garment. The main photo will be the attraction to your customer so make sure it is eye-catching. Have the product standout amongst an artistic background. Now your customer is pulled in, the photo can be selected to a few different angles of your product and finally if you feel the photoshopped look shows the best of the design then use one photo to show your perfect illustration in its illustrious colour.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: does a model/mannequin make you want to purchase?*



freebird1963 said:


> huh.???????????? Glasses maybe ??


I don't think your humor translated. I loled tho. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DigitalMayhem said:


> I don't think your humor translated. I loled tho.
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


it didn't. so what was it ? I wanna laugh. Even at myself.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Your comment about not ordering shirts, but trying to order the models. Lol

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Try to use all of the options mentioned above, some people like seeing the shirts on a live person, some don't care if the products are on the ground, give your clients different views you don't have to have only one picture per shirt. Play with the pictures and the layout on your store every few months, After a while you'll understand your customers and what they like

Good Lucl!


----------

